# Enjoying these Mountains!



## jbogg (Dec 10, 2016)

Was able to get back out there this afternoon after missing most of the season with an old back injury that decided to pay me a visit the second week of bow season.  No critters harmed today, but I am enjoying these mountains.


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 11, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had deer chasing on the ridge behind the house all morning.  It's a great time to be in the woods, only I'm not in the woods.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 11, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've had deer chasing on the ridge behind the house all morning.  It's a great time to be in the woods, only I'm not in the woods.



The wind was still so it was one of those days you could hear a deer a long way off.  I was just downwind of a laurel thicket where I had seen some deer earlier this year.  Didn't hear or see anything but it was great to be out there.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 11, 2016)

twincedargap said:


> Good luck!



Thanks Tom.  I hope to get a chance to chase some turkeys up on the NF with you this spring.


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 12, 2016)

Definitely. I saw more turkeys than deer & bear this season.  Headed to TX tomorrow, should have some deer pix soon, but guess that's for another forum!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 12, 2016)

Dine scenery right there J! Glad to see you back in the woods!!


----------

